# new mangrove monitor pair



## affroalex (Feb 28, 2010)

hi 

i just hought i would put up some pictures of my new mangrove monitors there roughly 2 years old. they both have great temperments how ever the female is still very skitish as ive only had them a week so i leave her alone. the male on the other hand is very friendly and comes to the door whenever i open it. and usually clibs up my arm if i let him.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice animals. They aren't rubbing their snouts on the wire mesh?


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Feb 28, 2010)

Cool monitors mate.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Feb 28, 2010)

nice!!!!!!


----------



## affroalex (Feb 28, 2010)

the female did when i first got her out of the bag but that was it .


----------



## affroalex (Feb 28, 2010)

the male is hald shed hes still got the old skin on the back half as you can see when im holding him.


----------



## James..94 (Feb 28, 2010)

Great looking monitors mate


----------



## schizmz (Feb 28, 2010)

Stunning m8..i think i may of just chosen my next family members!


----------



## Ships (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely animals mate, like the look of that enclosure as well


----------



## affroalex (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks everyone.


----------



## Varanidae (Feb 28, 2010)

hope you did not not buy them from chris as he sold me a breeding pair that ended up being two males and one eventual killed the other


----------



## affroalex (Feb 28, 2010)

schizmz said:


> Stunning m8..i think i may of just chosen my next family members!


 there not a cheap thing, but well worth the money i think. i hope that they will breed soon.


----------



## schizmz (Feb 28, 2010)

maybe for xmas


----------



## affroalex (Feb 28, 2010)

schizmz said:


> maybe for xmas


 
lol


----------



## wizz (Feb 28, 2010)

Varanidae said:


> hope you did not not buy them from chris as he sold me a breeding pair that ended up being two males and one eventual killed the other


mmm i would not like to be chris right now .... o nice little indis mate


----------



## kippa (Feb 28, 2010)

nice herps good setup aswell im jealous


----------



## affroalex (Feb 28, 2010)

Varanidae said:


> hope you did not not buy them from chris as he sold me a breeding pair that ended up being two males and one eventual killed the other


 

no i bought mine from sonia dewdney at the reptileaustralian reptile research and breeding centre in SA she advertises alot of stuff on RDU i have bought animals from her before and there always clean and healthy, i seem to have alot of trouble with the AAE depo at brisbane they tend to not transfer it on to townsville.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh , I want to get some yellow spotted monitors of her when I get the room ,awesome monitors you have there!!


----------



## affroalex (Feb 28, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Oh , I want to get some yellow spotted monitors of her when I get the room ,awesome monitors you have there!!


 

thanks and shes great to deal with, there very busy this time of year though. but very helpful with everything


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Feb 28, 2010)

may sound silly but
what do monitors eat?


----------



## herptrader (Feb 28, 2010)

All sorts of stuff. Thawed rodents. yabbies, crabs (mangroves cope quite well with salt water) minced roo and turkey, insects etc.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Feb 28, 2010)

ok thank


----------



## trader (Feb 28, 2010)

Really nice set up, happy to hear the male is so friendly...Just curious..are you sure they are just about 2 yrs old? They look quite small for that age.


----------



## Serpentes (Feb 28, 2010)

Beautiful monitors Alex! I'd love to have a pair. Your cage is also very nice.


----------



## affroalex (Feb 28, 2010)

trader said:


> Really nice set up, happy to hear the male is so friendly...Just curious..are you sure they are just about 2 yrs old? They look quite small for that age.


 

yeah im sure mangrooves dont get overly big like lace monitors the majority are about 3.5 to 4 foot. theses guys are just over 2.5 foot.


----------



## affroalex (Feb 28, 2010)

herptrader said:


> All sorts of stuff. Thawed rodents. yabbies, crabs (mangroves cope quite well with salt water) minced roo and turkey, insects etc.


 
your right about that they eat anything. but i wanted to try yabbies and crabs but wasnt sure how they would go. ill get some to try when i go to the pet shop or catch them.


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 28, 2010)

nice monitors you have there..
I'd love some of them en the future.
whats involved in the water side of thier enclosure?
i know they aren't cheep, but whats the average price of hatchies?


----------



## affroalex (Feb 28, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> nice monitors you have there..
> I'd love some of them en the future.
> whats involved in the water side of thier enclosure?
> i know they aren't cheep, but whats the average price of hatchies?


 
$1200 seems to be the average for a hatchy but that can very. for my pair i have a 4.5 foot x 2.5 x 2.5 foot fish tank for them but thats just what i had to use the lady i bought them off had a an old bath tub for them.


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 28, 2010)

so that would mean your top enclosure is about 8ft x 4ft x 2.5h
big sand filter etc for the tank?
water heater?


----------



## cris (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome little monitors, i will have to get some of these critters one day.



wizz said:


> mmm i would not like to be chris right now .... o nice little indis mate



Its not too bad, although i have never kept or sold any _V.indicus_, slandering a common first name is pretty stupid IMO. I do have a spare adult male spencers monitor though (although i cant advertise it here)


----------



## affroalex (Feb 28, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> so that would mean your top enclosure is about 8ft x 4ft x 2.5h
> big sand filter etc for the tank?
> water heater?


 
the main enclosure is 2500mm long 1200mm wide and 900mm high i wanted to make it 1.2 metres high but i had to work it to go with materials. i have an internal filter on the tank but i change half the water in the tank weekly, and i dont need a heater up her ill put it in in winter but i should need it as i used to have fish and we had trouble with over heating. but the waters about 29 degrees on average, thats why they dont come out much.


----------



## TNWJackson (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome, they look great.


----------



## affroalex (Mar 3, 2010)

TNWJackson said:


> Awesome, they look great.


 
thanks alot


----------



## richardsc (Mar 4, 2010)

very nice mate,they still have some growing to do,they are quite capable of reaching 5 foot or more to,be wary using wire on the sides,can be ok with some animals,but if they think they can possably get through there could be nose rub issues,or even if startled by passers by or chased by say the male,there always the chance of them smashing into it,but im sure u will see if there are any issues there before they became serious anyways,set up looks great,mertons would love it to,have u thought of having a tub of sand sunk in the floor on the opasite side to the tank,would be a great way to set up a laying box for them,thats how im setting up my mertons now they are reaching young adult size and mating


----------



## naledge (Mar 5, 2010)

They are some damn gorgeous animals!

And the enclosure looks absolutely wonderful, I'd have it all a bit higher though, but that's just because I think it'd be great to watch them swim.


----------



## affroalex (Mar 5, 2010)

richardsc said:


> very nice mate,they still have some growing to do,they are quite capable of reaching 5 foot or more to,be wary using wire on the sides,can be ok with some animals,but if they think they can possably get through there could be nose rub issues,or even if startled by passers by or chased by say the male,there always the chance of them smashing into it,but im sure u will see if there are any issues there before they became serious anyways,set up looks great,mertons would love it to,have u thought of having a tub of sand sunk in the floor on the opasite side to the tank,would be a great way to set up a laying box for them,thats how im setting up my mertons now they are reaching young adult size and mating


 
so far no trouble with the mesh because when the female gets scared she just heads for the fish tank my olives are in the same size cage only out side.. i never thought about a container of sand up the other end i might add one in a month or two, 5 foot would be a huge mangrove mst of the ones ive seen stop at about 4 foot, but there are exceptions to that. im getting another pair soon and am looking for more.
just have to sell off some other stuff to make room.


----------



## affroalex (Mar 5, 2010)

naledge said:


> They are some damn gorgeous animals!
> 
> And the enclosure looks absolutely wonderful, I'd have it all a bit higher though, but that's just because I think it'd be great to watch them swim.


 
i just sit on the floor to watch them swim and chase the fish in there, they never catch them though


----------



## richardsc (Mar 5, 2010)

thats it mate,its like lacies,they are capable of growing to over 2 metres,but some stay around 150 cm,even males

good luck with them,its good to see a few people working with them these days,hopefully one day soon ill have the pleasure of working with them


----------



## affroalex (Mar 5, 2010)

richardsc said:


> thats it mate,its like lacies,they are capable of growing to over 2 metres,but some stay around 150 cm,even males
> 
> good luck with them,its good to see a few people working with them these days,hopefully one day soon ill have the pleasure of working with them


 
yeah i love them, im selling everything but them and my olives to focus on them, you dont see that many for sale, but when you do they dont last long. there great to work with though and i hope to breed them sometime this year.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 5, 2010)

keep us updated on how you go with them


----------



## jinin (Mar 5, 2010)

Mark From Melbourne is selling a breeding pair of these! They are awesome... Oneday i will own some of them, haha. Congrats Alex!


----------



## affroalex (Mar 5, 2010)

jinin said:


> Mark From Melbourne is selling a breeding pair of these! They are awesome... Oneday i will own some of them, haha. Congrats Alex!


 
i know i want them but cant afford yet as im building new cages for everything, i hope there still for sale in about 2 weeks but i doubt they will be.



richardsc said:


> keep us updated on how you go with them


 
will do


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Sep 14, 2017)

LIESSSS! (nice monitors tho. )


----------



## sibyl1078 (Sep 18, 2017)

Stunning.


----------

